# Bunks for old trailer?



## Mike Redmond (Oct 2, 2009)

Bought a used trailer about a month ago.It used to have a fiberglas boat on it that had a sharp vee.Completely stripped it down,added a new axle and hubs,new lights,and new wiring and a lot of sweat...and head scratching...and develloped a whole new series and unheard of profanities :twisted: ,,,the clips that held the original wooden bunks are drilled at an angle, just found that out 1/2 hour ago...more blue smoke was comming out of the garage again :x #-o .Got a brain burp,wondering if it would work tough.Would like to attach doubled up 2by4s 8ft or so in lenght and bolt them directly to the trailer frame and put some carpet on them, this would or could solve the clip problem, but I dont know if it would work has anyone out there done something along these lines...thanks for any output or any ideas.Mike


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 2, 2009)

If the boat wont hit the trailer, dont see why it wouldn't work fine...


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 3, 2009)

As Bugpac said, it will work fine on a flat bottom, or a boat that won't hit the trailer frame. In fact, it is the _best_ way to do it for said boats.


----------



## huntinfool (Oct 5, 2009)

I have doubled 2x4's as bunks for my trailer, however I bolted them directly to my trailer frame. I did not put them on the adjustable bunk holders.


----------

